# Zimbabwe Witchcraft Case



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What's some naked basket flying among friends? 

http://allafrica.com/stories/200906050058.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Something about being ordered to pay the fine of a cow just strikes me as funny Of course, there's also that part about appeasing the evil spirits....

I wonder if they would find our courtroom procedures as strange?


----------

